# Neue HTPC Gehäuse mit Touchscreen



## GoZoU (27. September 2007)

*Neue HTPC Gehäuse mit Touchscreen*

Auf der Homepage des Gehäuseherstellers Thermaltake, sind zwei neue HTPC-Gehäuse aufgetaucht.
Bei den beiden handelt es sich um das DH101 (VF7001BNS) und das DH102 (VH2001BNS).
Ersteres ist mit einem normalen LCD ausgestattet, während das DH102 ein 7" LCD Touchscreen spendiert bekam.
Beide Gehäuse verfügen über zehn Knöpfe zur Steuerung einfacher Funktionen, so wie über eine Lautstärkeregelung. Im Lieferumfang enthalten ist ein Thermaltakes Media Lab Software, so wie eine Fernbedinung.
In dem 4426,5x435x153,5mm großen Innenraum sollen sowohl Micro-ATX und ATX Boards Platz finden, weiter sollen die Gehäuse vier Laufwerke, 1x5,25" und 3x3,5", und sieben Steckkarten aufnehmen. Thermaltake stellt an der Vorderseite Ausgänge für USB 2.0, Firewire und HD-Audio zur Verfügung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------

